# use of purigen and chemi-pure



## blue water (Nov 1, 2010)

has anyone used these products? my 75 planted tank is fairly clear ,but i read that these products supposedly do a great job of turning the water crystal clear.thanks for any info


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Here's a thread that was just posted about Purigen.

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/thanks-purigen-12073.html


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

Or you could just run some Carbon in your filter to polish the water.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2010)

That's what I use in my Marineland 220 canister filter. Our tank is in the living room so it's usually the first thing people see and I know I will have to field the "How do you keep the water so clear?" question. Purigen and Chemi-Pure...........


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

How does carbon polish water? I'm not real big on these products. Not knocking them, but I have pretty clear water in my planted tanks and just don't see how much clearer it could be. Also, I would think this stuff strips certain nutrients out of the water that my plants need. Just a guess. I know plants may grow well in, but I don't want to strip anything out of the water they may need.


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

> How does carbon polish water? I'm not real big on these products.


It's the black stuff that comes with nearly all filters, if you are worried about it removing anything from the water then don't run it 24/7, I should have added to my post use it for a day or 2 then take it out.

I keep marine fish and maybe every 1 or 2 weeks I will throw a bit of Carbon and some Filter Floss in a Cannister Filter and let it run for 24 hours then remove the Cannister Filter.

As far as I'm aware it has never been proved that Carbon will remove enough nutrients to have any effect on plants, some say it does some say it don't which is why some folks like me will run it for 24 hours then stop, this way you can't go wrong. 



> just don't see how much clearer it could be


Well why bother with anything then if the water won't get much clearer.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

verdifer said:


> It's the black stuff that comes with nearly all filters, if you are worried about it removing anything from the water then don't run it 24/7, I should have added to my post use it for a day or 2 then take it out.
> 
> I keep marine fish and maybe every 1 or 2 weeks I will throw a bit of Carbon and some Filter Floss in a Cannister Filter and let it run for 24 hours then remove the Cannister Filter.
> 
> ...


I know what carbon is...it just doesn't do much in way of clearing water that I've seen. It will filter out impurities for sure, but only does so effectively for about 2wks before it needs to be changed. I wasn't referring to it necessarily when I mentioned removing nutrients...more the purigen. I don't use either product but wouldn't be opposed to using carbon if something got in my tank and it needed to come out or maybe even a foul smell. I think most things can be fixed with water changes, so I usually don't mess with it. Doing weekly 50% water changes keeps your water pretty darn clear and fresh.


----------

